# Planting Advice



## jackson county junkee (Jun 24, 2011)

I have a swamp that drains in the spring time and fills back up in the middle of november. This weekend or next I plan on planting for this upcoming duck season. Not asking what is legal and what isn't! Just need some planting advice. 

Japanese Millet or millet mixture with other plants?

Should I kill off all the vegetation before planting?

How long should I wait to plant after spraying roundup?

How well does millet grow in a swampy area? 

Is it actually worth the time and money to plant?

Any tips or insight would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## DeweyDuck (Jun 24, 2011)

Check out smart weed. It is a perinnial? and puts out a whole lot of favorite duck food. Buy it from www.turnerseed.com and it's about $15 per pound. You can replant in about a week after spraying roundup.


----------



## duckhunter6 (Jun 24, 2011)

off topic here some but i planted rice in an area as yours. it didnt get enough sun and the typical ga drought dried it out. but millet is a different ball game than rice. jus my experience


----------



## chashlls150 (Jun 24, 2011)

Jap millet does well in moist areas. Its too early to plant it for a november flood. I would wait until early august if hoping to flood in november.


----------



## jackson county junkee (Jun 24, 2011)

thanks fellas


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 24, 2011)

chashlls150 said:


> Jap millet does well in moist areas. Its too early to plant it for a november flood. I would wait until early august if hoping to flood in november.



x2. This works real well.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jun 24, 2011)

Yep plant in August and it is definately worth it.  Just dont over shoot it.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jun 24, 2011)

Check you rules and regs on planting food plots for waterfowl if you planing to hunt over them. They are different than deer hunting here in Ga.. I read them a few years ago and that is why I dont plant food plots for waterfowl to hunt over. It might save you from problems down the road.
Good luck and besafe
Larry


----------



## chashlls150 (Jun 24, 2011)

Good point. It is illegal to manipulate the crop for waterfowl hunting. Which means if you plant for the sole purpose of attracking waterfowl you can't bushhog or harrow it like you would a dove field.. It must remain standing.


----------



## Jaker (Jun 24, 2011)

first its a 90 day maturity rate, and you will need millet to be somewhat moist for part of that time, once it sprouts it will actually grow in water as long as the seed head is above the water. I would wait until about august like they are saying. come in 2 weeks before planting, spray everything with roundup, come back a week later, and use a bushog or weedeater and cut vegetation down as low as possible, then spray it again, come back the next week and use a disc if possible, if not use a rake and manipulate the soil(not neccessary but it  does help). Then spread seed, its not neccessary to use fertilizer, and drag with chain link   fence, or pack down with fourwheeler tires, then you should be set to slay some birds.


----------



## Nitro (Jun 26, 2011)

Smartweed is always the #1 choice on small bodies of water. Millet is a waste of money...it is iffy at best. In GA the deer will eat it up before the ducks get here.


----------



## chashlls150 (Jun 28, 2011)

deer don't eat millet


----------



## Nitro (Jun 28, 2011)

chashlls150 said:


> deer don't eat millet



You are absolutely incorrect about that.  I hope you know more about Ducks than you do deer.

Not only will deer forage on the leaves and stems of young millet, they will eat the seeds as well. I have killed plenty of deer that were feeding on Millet.


----------



## chashlls150 (Jun 28, 2011)

Must be just me then. I have planted millet in a bunch of different places and never once had anything eat it. Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----, I have planted millet in river swamps and hogs didn't even eat it. Maybe they just had better stuff to eat where I planted.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jun 29, 2011)

I gotta agree with him.  Ive killed hogs and deer both out of our millet, but i the ducks do love it.


----------



## Killin Time (Jun 29, 2011)

We plant various crops every year and the deer eat the millet the least but if you are planting a small area it doesn't matter what it is they will eat it we plant a mixture of grain sorghum jap millet and buckwheat for ducks and shoot it three to four times a season hope this helps


----------



## Ytails (Jul 26, 2011)

We plant lots of golden millet in fields, timber sloughs, and open sloughs. We have had great luck with it! Our areas are in southern Illinois, southeast Missouri so it will may vary in planting seasons. We plant ours middle of August. Takes about 70 days to mature.


----------

